# Elgin Bluebird on Ebay



## jkent (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAREST-Prew...656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0442e118
 Too rich for my blood but thought i'd pass it on. Must be too rich for most looks like it's been repost several times.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 26, 2012)

Another case of should have left it original & would be gone by now..... Nice bike but I think color is also detracting from the value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've actually considered this bike but I'd rather put that kind of money towards what I consider a real Bluebird ('35-37). No offense to owners of the '38 but it just isn't as pretty as the earlier bikes to me. The color on this one doesn't bother me as much as no headlight guts. $7500 is absolute top dollar for this year in my book and the bike should be perfect for that kind of money. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Aug 26, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I've actually considered this bike but I'd rather put that kind of money towards what I consider a real Bluebird ('35-37). No offense to owners of the '38 but it just isn't as pretty as the earlier bikes to me. The color on this one doesn't bother me as much as no headlight guts. $7500 is absolute top dollar for this year in my book and the bike should be perfect for that kind of money. V/r Shawn




I am pretty sure none of them have headlight guts...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2012)

So the '38 doesn't have a headlight or horn? Guess I better read my Elgin book a little more! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2012)

Hard to believe the redesigned 38, continued with a headlight lens and hornbutton was just for looks.
I agree with Shawn on this one...that a lot of coin for whats on the floor and I can certainly understand holding out for an original and a 35-37 at that.
It's a shame this bike will always be judged against it's iconic older brother...probably would be more highly regarded if an only child.
Chris


----------



## summerbee (Aug 26, 2012)

Being rather new to the world of classic bikes, I had to find out why the big deal about the Blue Bird. I googled images of it. I now stand in complete awe. That's not a bike, that's a piece of art.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 26, 2012)

*38*

I find this style a lot more impressive truly with a 2 speed option and continuing the options from the previous bird.
the only problem I have with it is that the frame does not continue to the rear fender. I would Consider buying it if I didn't already own one.

Nick.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 27, 2012)

As compared to the first three production years, I never really cared for the 38 Bluebirds until I saw this one in person at Copake.  The combination of rare options and the nearly original condition of this one owner bike really caused me to stop and stare for a while.  Scroll all the way down for some good closeups.
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...keyword=elgin&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll tell you what else I see in those pictures dfa. That bicycle (ebay) most certainly should have headlight guts. I see a button and a switch on the copake tank as well as the flyer which clearly shows a lit tank.
The catalogue also states that both models have working horns and "powerful" beam light.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, indeed - it's always nice to have true originals for reference purposes.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2012)

No offense to owners of the '38 but it just isn't as pretty as the earlier bikes to me.  [/QUOTE]

The 38 model was definitely a case of, woulda, shoulda, coulda. Because, I liked that the tank was removable, and that it had the extra ornamentation of embossing.
The chainguard was a really nice feature as well.
But to drop the one feature that really made the Bluebirds standout was a critical mistake. The tail portion of the frame is everything on these bikes.


----------

